# iOS 6 - should I upgrade?



## Gromit (Jan 13, 2013)

I've kept iOS 5 on my phone as I didn't want to lose google maps. 

Google maps is available for iPhone in the ap store now but doesn't link to phone contacts etc as its not the default map ap for ios 6. 

It doesn't even link to your google contacts. 

Are there any Google maps iOS 6 users in the house who aren't bothered by the changes from the old google maps to the new?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2013)

Doesn't it look at your contacts if you sign in?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2013)

That's a bit shit, no doubt Apple stupidly restricts it...


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2013)

Devils in the detail. Its Apples policies which prevent you from being able to open google maps app from the contacts screen of your phone. But I doubt Apple would have prevented Google in particular from accessing the IOS address book API from within their own Google Maps app just like other apps can. And I'm not sure as they would have prevented Google from accessing Google account contacts stuff via the net, although I suppose it isnt completely impossible. I find it easier to imagine Google simply havent bothered trying to write this feature yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2013)

It's in really great shape now, and with Google Maps available finally (even if it's not as good in places as the original gmaps) it's worth the upgrade.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 25, 2013)

Jailbreak ready to roll as well (crosses fingers).


----------



## techtronic (Jan 31, 2013)

I've a feeling that I shouldn't have gone ahead with the IOS 6.1 update today on my iPhone 5 as it seems that I already had IOS 6.02 on it. Wonder if there's any way I can roll it back to IOS 6.02?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 31, 2013)

Why would you want to roll it back?


----------



## techtronic (Jan 31, 2013)

Prob is I can't be sure if it said IOS 6.02 or 6.2. So is 6.02 an earlier upgrade n 6.1 the most up to date?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes. It wouldn't upgrade you to something that was older, anyway....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 31, 2013)

I've only got 6.0.1 myself anyway  but 6.1 would be later than 6.0.2.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 31, 2013)

You can only rollback if you've got you're blobs stored somewhere.6.0.2 was the last update before the recently released 6.1.0,there's no reason not to update to the latest firmware,if you intend to jaibreak you'll want to save the blobs from that as Apple will undoubtably release a firmware to close the holes the jailbreak uses and stop signing 6.1.0,so with the blobs stored you can always reinstall 6.1.0 .


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 31, 2013)

If you're using iTunes Match (I think you are, Fridgey) 6.2 is useful - it allows you to DL individual tracks, instead of starting DLing a full album, and stopping the ones you don't want


----------



## techtronic (Jan 31, 2013)

I have no plans to jailbreak my iPhone 5, happy with it as it is.
Was just worried that I had updated to an earlier update, is good to know that I haven't n that have the latest IOS update. Thanks for putting my mind at ease


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2013)

How have you got on Gromit?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry only just saw this. 

I did the upgrade. I like the new Siri functionality. I like the apple maps sat nav. 
I still have google maps and still use it. 

All I've lost is that it was slightly quicker / lazier before when I wanted directions to somewhere in my contacts list but no big deal having to do the work myself or I use it via contacts and live with the fact it will be Apple maps which ain't as bad as I expected it to be. 

I've gained from Siri no longer saying it can't find / give directions to business in the UK.


----------

